# Minimus Vision



## emac (Aug 22, 2011)

It appears that this product is NOT vaporware. 

http://www.surefire.com/minimusvision

I am very happy to find this on their website but, just through Google, haven't found it for sale yet. This is odd because normally the Surefire website is normally last to acknowledge a product is for sale. I am very interested in this light because I want a nice warm headlamp. So I pose this as a question. 

Has anyone picked one up yet??


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 22, 2011)

Meh. Unregulated and using CR123? I'll pass.


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 22, 2011)

Wonder what kind of LED it's using? The new SF lineup all seem to be using Cree XP-G's, so I'm going to guess that this is probably a 90CRI Cree emitter. I hope it sells well, this strikes me as SF dipping their toes into the neutral/High CRI pool and seeing who bites (like they did with the E2L-AA).


----------



## carrot (Aug 22, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Meh. *Unregulated* and using CR123? I'll pass.


 
???



Surefire said:


> Virtually indestructible LED emitter *regulated* to maximize output and runtime



I'll be looking to pick one up. The Minimus Vision sounds like it'll be my ideal headlamp: CR123s, potentiometer control knob, floody and high CRI.


----------



## Blindasabat (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet! I hope they do use an XP-G - it should help smooth out the not-quite-smooth beam on the original Saint. Other than that the Minimus is a good HL with a great UI. Already having a Neutral ZebraL H31W XP-G, I will have to think hard if the superior Minimus UI is worth the extra money. My wife would get the Minimus, because the Zebra's UI is too hard for most non-flashaholics to keep from blinding me with a full blast. I don't seem to be doing as much camping any more  As much as my wife wants to go camping, she keeps cancelling our trips and I may not be able to justify another HL unless my wife actually cares if I get her 200+ lumen blast in the face all the time.

< edit: who says it's not regulated? >


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 22, 2011)

*xp-g?*

Where does it infer or even hint at high CRI?
All it says is 'incandescent like', so that would mean warm-white.

+ the drop from an R5 cool-white to Q5 warm-white would be 25%
The drop from an R5 cool-white to Q2 90 CRI would be about 40%


----------



## calipsoii (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*

The SHOT Show 2011 thread had a couple posts indicating that it's a High CRI emitter.


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*

I didn't see anything about regulation, but maybe I missed it. Still, I'll never buy a light that works only on 123's.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*

I'm very interested in this one, looking forward to it.

I love the UI of my Titan, but can't stand the blue tint

The saint/minimus has the same UI, and looks like an excellent addition to my collection, especially in a neutral to warm tint


----------



## CheepSteal (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*

If this is indeed High CRI and regulated, I might just have to save up for one. Very interested in a dedicated headlamp sometime in the near future.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*



Echo63 said:


> I love the UI of my Titan, but can't stand the blue tint


Off topic, but I felt the same way when I got my T1A Titan. Send it to DaFabricata for an emitter upgrade! That's what I did, and the result is *superb*. One of the best decisions you could make - instead of a light that is good in every way except for its nasty tint, you'll have one that has no drawbacks and is a pleasure to use. 

Sorry for the off-topic ^ paragraph there, but it is relevant in a way. I'd be quite keen on a Minimus with a genuinely warm tint; but I'll need convincing the SF have done a proper job selecting the emitters. All too often, these so-called "warm" emitters have just shifted the spectrum slightly away from the usual blue imbalance, and what you get instead is a GREEN imbalance, which is just as nasty IMO. 

Has SF got it's hands on some proper warm emitters for this version of the Minimus? I would love to know.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*

I have to say I really dig that silver-grey anodization.


----------



## Blindasabat (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*



> All too often, these so-called "warm" emitters have just shifted the spectrum slightly away from the usual blue imbalance, and what you get instead is a GREEN imbalance, which is just as nasty IMO.


A green tint is way better (more useful = better depth perception) than blue shift used outdoors for camping and hiking. Before actual neutral tint emitters came out, I used an Luxeon III EOS with a green tint and loved it compared to blue tinted or even seemingly pure white LEDs. Relevance to topic? => IF this Minimus is not hi CRI, it will still be useful. Even if not far over in the Neutral range, it will still be better than blue. Blue hurts my eyes after a while while green is more pleasing tint.


----------



## Stainz (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*

I just talked with a nice young lady at SF CS, as my two local SF dealers said 'Huh??' (or, was it 'Duh??') when asked about the new model. She excused herself for a moment, leaving me to some distorted SF sales loop, and returned with some info. It should be available via dealers ~ mid-September; for direct sales from SF ~ mid-November - at a retail price of $159. I asked if the waterproofing had been dropped from it's features, as it doesn't indicate the good to 3ft/30 min submersion of the other two headlamps. She said yes - it isn't waterproof rated. So... not water resistant... 25% lower output for the same time... not available for a while... Is it me, or does that seem like a poor market decision?? The silver/grey is neat... but I like my Saint Minimus just fine, thank you, it's black like my other SF's.

Oh - the names changed. They are now: Saint ($200); Minimus ($139); Minimus Vision ($159). Grab a 'Minimus' if you can find one - water resistant, higher output, and cheaper. Mine has a home... I just have to make sure my CEO, aka 'loving bride' , doesn't leave it in the attic - again - when she goes hunting!

Stainz


----------



## Jethro (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*



B0wz3r said:


> I didn't see anything about regulation, but maybe I missed it. Still, I'll never buy a light that works only on 123's.


 
You are missing out on some extremely nice lighting devices.


----------



## Bolster (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*



Jethro said:


> You are missing out on some extremely nice lighting devices.



I gotta add...manufacturers who don't make AA lights are missing out on some extremely nice customers, too. 

Fortunately there's a 2AA Saint in the works.


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*



Jethro said:


> You are missing out on some extremely nice lighting devices.


 
Everyone has a right to their opinion. I'm plenty happy with my AA lights, and with 14500's I'm not missing out on anything, actually. Between AA, 14500, and 18650 I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*

I am definitely interested in this headlamp. I love the T1A's rotary switching and was quite tempted to get a Minimus. So all these while I had kept my fingers crossed and hoped that the Minimus Vision would be out. Now I know that it is not going to be another vaporware I am just plain excited about it.


----------



## carrot (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*



B0wz3r said:


> Everyone has a right to their opinion. I'm plenty happy with my AA lights, and with 14500's I'm not missing out on anything, actually. Between AA, 14500, and 18650 I don't think it's a problem.


 
I think he means that some lights are simply not available in AA form factors, such as the HDS Rotary or the Surefire LX2.


----------



## conquer (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: xp-g?*



B0wz3r said:


> I'll never buy a light that works only on 123's.


 
+ 100


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 3, 2011)

While I find it interesting that Surefire is releasing a warm-tinted headlamp... 

...it's too bad it puts out so few lumens with such terribly short runtime.


----------



## Bolster (Sep 4, 2011)

Stainz said:


> I asked if the waterproofing had been dropped from it's features, as it doesn't indicate the good to 3ft/30 min submersion of the other two headlamps. She said yes - it isn't waterproof rated. So... not water resistant... 25% lower output for the same time...



Wha? I missed this previously...the "ready for any adventure" SF without waterproofing? Say it ain't so!! The reason I consider a SF is because I expect it to be bombproof!


----------



## mbw_151 (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anybody have one of these yet? I would like to confirm the "Available at authorized Surefire dealers."


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 7, 2011)

Why was the thread title changed from Minimus Vision to XP-G? For awhile I was confused at what thread I am looking at. Why must people change the thread title? Doesn't make sense to me at all and it makes the search harder.


----------



## carrot (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm hoping this light comes out sooner than later... but in Surefire-time it'll probably be too late for this season's outings...

also, pjandyho, I attempted to fix the thread title problem by replying to an earlier post that was titled originally.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 8, 2011)

carrot said:


> I'm hoping this light comes out sooner than later... but in Surefire-time it'll probably be too late for this season's outings...
> 
> also, pjandyho, I attempted to fix the thread title problem by replying to an earlier post that was titled originally.


 
Thanks carrot. I was thinking of changing it but forgotten how. Now I recall I should click on "Go Advanced".


----------



## Size15's (Sep 8, 2011)

Unless I'm missing an easier way of doing it we'd have to change each post manually, and I'm not up for doing that.
So just reply to posts that have the proper thread title okay.


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just saw an ad in field and Stream magazine this month for the vision version. I don't think I have been this excited about a flashlight in years!

For you existing saint minimus owners......How waterproof is this light. Can you go swimming underwater with it??


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 12, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> For you existing saint minimus owners......How waterproof is this light. Can you go swimming underwater with it??



It has two o-rings: one at the dial, and one at the battery cap. Presumably water can't get past the lens. I'd take it swimming, but NOT diving. YMMV.


----------



## Bolster (Sep 12, 2011)

vtunderground said:


> It has two o-rings: one at the dial, and one at the battery cap. Presumably water can't get past the lens. I'd take it swimming, but NOT diving. YMMV.



But you're not talking about the vision, just the Saint Min, correct? See post #14...still puzzled over this news that the vision wouldn't be waterproof? That can't be right?!?


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 13, 2011)

Bolster said:


> But you're not talking about the vision, just the Saint Min, correct? See post #14...still puzzled over this news that the vision wouldn't be waterproof? That can't be right?!?


 
Unless they - for some unimaginable reason - made it without o-rings, it'll be just as water resistant as the regular Minimus. It sounds like they decided to just not ADVERTISE it as being waterproof (possibly to cut down on warranty repairs for people who take it swimming).

Like I said, I'd still take it swimming... but I take all my lights swimming (or at least wading). If you're iffy about taking an expensive headlamp underwater, buy a PT EOS.


----------



## Bolster (Sep 13, 2011)

vtunderground said:


> It sounds like they decided to just not ADVERTISE it as being waterproof...



That's what I'm hoping. But Stainz in post #14 said:



Stainz said:


> ...I asked if the waterproofing had been dropped from it's features, as it doesn't indicate the good to 3ft/30 min submersion of the other two headlamps. She said yes - it isn't waterproof rated...



I suppose that could be a salesperson error...? There are lots of misinformed salespeople out there, to be sure...I agree, it's not logical that the vision wouldn't be just as waterproof...


----------



## DM51 (Sep 14, 2011)

Bolster said:


> I suppose that could be a salesperson error...?


I think that's possible, but it's just as likely the switchboard/sales people have been told not to talk up the waterproof qualities of any SF light. They're as waterproof as most others, in fact in most cases more so, but all it takes is a badly-maintained O-ring and even the best light (even a dive-rated light) will be liable to flood. 

It probably means fewer come-backs if they say "shower-proof" or "splash-proof" (or some such expression).


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 14, 2011)

as long as surefire did their part designing a good o-ring gland and sealing the LED. I will do my part maintaining the o-rings. Matter of fact I might even put a slightly bigger o-ring for a tighter fit......if the gland design allows it.


----------



## ishmael (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been told twice by surefire CS that it will "soon"?? be possible to buy the optional AA battery pack for the minimus. It is also listed as an available option in the instruction booklet of the latest one I purchased. The answer I get when I press is always "a couple of weeks" for release time. Maybe I'll get it with my new Lx1.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 15, 2011)

We know from experience that if you have to ask, or worse push for a release date you will be disappointed. The more you push for a date, the less certain any date you're given is and the greater disappointment you experience.

Best to establish a good relationship with a CPF-supporting SureFire Dealer, let them know what you want and forget about it. They'll contact you when they have something in stock you can purchase and have shipped right out. Far more relaxed and enjoyable experience IMHO.


----------



## mbw_151 (Sep 15, 2011)

Right after SHOT when they announced the Vision, I found a backup for my Minimus at a really good price. I bought it even though I really want a Vision. Lesson learned from the LX1.


----------



## TomnAl (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry, may I know what is "high CRI" or what does it stands for ! Thanks in advance !


----------



## edc3 (Sep 17, 2011)

This looks, both cosmetically and functionally, awesome. I love my Minimus, even with it's not so nice tint. The only real downside of it is efficiency. 100/75 lumens for 1 hour? :shakehead


----------



## nzgunnie (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't mind getting the red filter it comes with, assuming it fits the original saint that I have.


----------



## mbw_151 (Oct 3, 2011)

So it's been over two weeks since the last post. Anyone have one of these yet?


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 3, 2011)

mbw_151 said:


> So it's been over two weeks since the last post. Anyone have one of these yet?



I called surefire and they said they are still in development. At first they told me end of October, but a dealer is now telling me the end of December.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 3, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> I called surefire and they said they are still in development. At first they told me end of October, but a dealer is now telling me the end of December.


First Rule: Never ask when a proposed new SureFire product is due. The more you ask the more you're disappointed and the more likely SureFire will shelve it without releasing it (see LX1  )

Second Rule: If you're interested in a proposed new SureFire product, let your friendly CPF-supporting SureFire Dealer know and ask they hold one for you and contact you if/when they have it in stock ready to ship to you. Then forget about it and get on with life!

Al


----------



## Size15's (Oct 3, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> I called surefire and they said they are still in development. At first they told me end of October, but a dealer is now telling me the end of December.


First Rule: Never ask when a proposed new SureFire product is due. The more you ask the more you're disappointed and the more likely SureFire will shelve it without releasing it (see LX1  )

Second Rule: If you're interested in a proposed new SureFire product, let your friendly CPF-supporting SureFire Dealer know and ask they hold one for you and contact you if/when they have it in stock ready to ship to you. Then forget about it and get on with life!

Al


----------



## Size15's (Oct 3, 2011)

Them rules be so important I double-posted!


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 3, 2011)

mmmmmmm....I would like to have one .....but its not killing me not to have it. God knows I have enough flashlights


----------



## Bolster (Oct 3, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> God knows I have enough flashlights



Say what, now? What does this mean, "have enough flashlights"? Please explain.


----------



## Blindasabat (Oct 6, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> ...I would like to have one


Understand that!


> ...but its not killing me not to have it.


OK, sorta get you, you are a patient man...


> God knows I have enough flashlights


What? You lost me.


----------



## benzz (Oct 6, 2011)

i really like the grey over the original.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am not into hoarding or collecting. I really don't need more than 80-100 lumens for most activities I do. Therefore I am satisfied with the few dependable lights I have. However, I am still looking for a good headlamp and will go with better high cri lights as time goes by.


----------



## Blindasabat (Oct 10, 2011)

As far as high CRI goes, I replaced a cool SSC in a Princeton Tec EOS (originally came with a Luxeon I) with an S2 bin SSC hight CRI and it is noticeably less bright, but only barely so, and the increase in depth perception and better (though still not perfect in the SSC) color is well worth a little drop in output. I personally have found the better depth perception of neutral LEDs to be just as good as that of high CRI, and the colors to be just about as good, with good overall 'balance' so I tend to prefer neutral over hight CRI if there is any lumen or efficiency penalty. 

But the excellent UI of the Minimus plus not being a cool tint makes it a winner. You can buy three lesser headlights and be dissappointed and still want something better, or buy one headlight that works without a quirky UI and be satisfied for a loooong time. I suspect this HL will save people time and money in the long run.


----------



## Launch Mini (Oct 10, 2011)

This one looks interesting. Will be looking at the local AD.


----------



## mbw_151 (Nov 9, 2011)

Well it has been six months since Shot 2011, is it still too early to expect the Minimus Vision? I know, they're looking for those CRI 110 emitters.


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 9, 2011)

I emailed Surefire about a week ago and they said that they are hoping to start selling the Minimus Vision by early December. I hope that's true. Since it is already on their website, I doubt it will be another vaporware. The question is when exactly would these be out on the market?


----------



## Bolster (Nov 9, 2011)

I think SF should thank their lucky stars for loyal customers who will stand in line and wait for a light like this. Meanwhile the Chinese manufacturers are marching on, with warms and high CRIs that are significantly brighter. I say hustle up, SureFire. I'm sure the product will be very nice, but you can't expect your customers to wait too long.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 16, 2012)

Been thinking about getting the vision headlamp. Has anyone got any experience on this since the last posting?


----------



## ProofTech (Apr 17, 2012)

Benchiew, check out posts #51, #59, and #62 in this thread.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 19, 2012)

ProofTech said:


> Benchiew, check out posts #51, #59, and #62 in this thread.



Thanks.


----------

